# My Tactical Style



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

First one is a 5" CPM S30V S/S blade, with python pattern canvas phenolic handle.
Second one is a 5" CPM S35V blade, with black and gray G10 handle and 7075 aluminum handle.
These are to be donated to my Seal friends.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2016)

Beautiful work! Even better that you donated them to a great group of soldiers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn Robert you've been busy! The second one is the winner in a tight race. Excellent work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Robert they are both spectacular! Me I like the top one love the blade! The camo with the python design blows my mind!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2016)

Once again you knock it out of the park! Do you have pics with the sheathes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!! Robert they are both spectacular! Me I like the top one love the blade! The camo with the python design blows my mind!


The only place I have been able to find it is at Masecraft Supply Co.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Once again you knock it out of the park! Do you have pics with the sheathes


No, I should have but I didn't take any pic with the sheaths.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 21, 2016)

Great looking blades Robert. I bet the seals will love them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 21, 2016)

I vote for the second knife...


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work! Even better that you donated them to a great group of soldiers!


A Lt. friend want me to make 17 for the men under him before they are deployed in July. It will be quite a job to work them in but I feel honored to be asked to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

I do not use their brand in any kind of advertisement. They really resent their name being used for profit. I do this to honor two of my best friend who died in Nam and it gives me personal pleasure to gift.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 21, 2016)

Those are great! I have a long list of people I would like to gut with those knives.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

